# 2/0 Blades



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

A few weeks ago I posted about problems I was having with small blades. After the well heeded responses I got I ordered some Olson blades whitch finally arrived on Friday. I just came back to the computer after making my first test cuts and I think that perhaps I have died and gone to heaven. The difference is amazing. I feel that now I can tackle some things that were previously out of my reach. I would like to offer a bigggg!!! Thank you for all of the very good advice.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I tell people, but they don't believe me! I LOVE Olson blades and think that they offer the best control of ANY blade on the market. People ask how I can cut so accurately, but I really wouldn't use any other blade than Olson (and NO - they don't pay me or compensate me for saying that! I get mine from Wooden Teddy!)

Have fun! 

Sheila


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Olson has always been good to me.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the Olson blades. I've never used any other.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

Sheila, lol. By the way, I really need to use that gift card for your site I got for Christmas. Anyway, back on track. Olsen has been good to me. Plus my local woodcraft carries a pretty good selection so that's a big plus too.


----------

